# Was ist die beste Montage für Schleien??????



## Porten1407 (5. April 2001)

Bitte sagt mir gute montagen.


----------



## TommyD (5. April 2001)

Hi
Also erstmal muss ich wissen was für ein gewässer besonders die Tiefe und der grund.
Dann willst du auf grund ,Pose angeln oder ist es dir egal?
Wenn du das geschrieben hast kann ich dir helfen.Gruß:     TommyD


----------



## Porten1407 (5. April 2001)

Das Gewässer ist etwa 2meter tief und der grund ist einbißchen schlammig!


----------



## TommyD (5. April 2001)

Hi 
In deinem fall würde ich es mit der Posenmontage versuchen schlanke vorgebleite posen und bleie nah an der Pose nur unten eines als anker so max 30 cm vom haken entvernt. So das der Fisch rumspielen kann am platz bleibt aber keinen großen wiederstand spürt.Gruß:     TommyD


----------



## JohannesG (6. April 2001)

Hallo Porten,
wenn es keine (Unter-)Strömung im Gewässer gibt, dann würde ich wie TommyD mit Waggler fischen und dabei das Vorfach aufliegen lassen. Ab und zu solltst Du den Köder im Wasser ein Stück heranzupfen, (nicht nur) die Schleien mögen das.
Wenn aber die Montage wegen Unter-Strömung treibt, dann mußt Du auf Grund gehen.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (6. April 2001)

Hallo !
Beide Montagen sind geeignet, das Fischen mit Wagglern ist bei Wind für Ungebbte eswas schwierig, würde ich aber vorziehen---möglichst leicht fischen.
Der Futterkorb sollte nich groß sein, so ca. wie ne Filmdose und ohne Blei montiert werden, snft einwerfen, alternativ mit Tirolerhölzel fischen und von Hand füttern.
Nicht zu viel werfen, da die Fische in dem flachen Wasser leicht gestört werden, liebr Futter verwende, daß länger vorhält ( Partikel/Leben )
Gruß Achim


----------



## Raver0008 (6. April 2001)

Hi!Grundmontage mit Haken Größe 4, und nen fetten Tauwurm (oder Tauwurmstücken) dran! Ich persönlich kann keine Schleie mehr leiden, weil die gibts bei uns in so rauen Mengen das man nicht mehr in Ruhe auf andere Fische mit Wurm angeln kann!!!Petri Heil------------------
    www.anglerseiten.de.vu    [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Raver0008 am 06-04-2001 um 09:11.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2001)

Habe in verschiedenen Angelzeitschriften was über "the method" gelesen.
Muss ne spezielle Methode für Schleien sein.
Als Köder dienen Miniboilies. 
Um einen Futterkorb wird grobes Futter geknetet, in welches man halbierte Boilies einknetet. Der Köder wird an kurzem Vorfach entweder direkt neben dem Futter angeboten oder, wie es die Engländer bevorzugen, sogar mit ins Fitter eingeknetet. Soll die Weissfische vom Köder fernhalten. Problematisch dürfte aber bei dieser Methode der Anhieb werden. Denn die Theorie besagt, dass die Schleien den Futterballen langsam auffressen und dann irgendwann auch den Köder nehmen. Wenns dann ständig an der Rute zuckt und ruckelt, braucht man wahrscheinlih gute Nerven, um mit dem Anhieb zu warten, bis die Schleie wirklich abzieht.
Achtung: 
Habe ich nur gelesen und nicht selbst ausprobiert!!
MfG


----------



## tdonat (6. April 2001)

@Porten1407
Ich möchte ja nichts sagen, aber du würdest bessere und schnellere Anworten bekommen, wenn du deine Fragen ganz einfach etwas ausführlicher und konkreter stellen würdest.Versuche es doch mal mit dieser Montage:Mit der Schwingspitze auf Grund. Futterkorb am 15 cm langer Schnur (0,16mm) am Wirbel oder Metallring auf die Hauptschnur ziehen, Stopperkugel, Wirbel (12er), 30cm Vorfach (0,18mm)! Als einziges Gewicht dient der Futterkorb! Das ist eine sehr feine Montage, aber für Schleie optimal!
------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von tdonat am 06-04-2001 um 01:08.]


----------



## wolf (6. April 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Thomas9904:
Habe in verschiedenen Angelzeitschriften was über "the method" gelesen.
Muss ne spezielle Methode für Schleien sein.
Hallo Thomas, genau das meinte ich "mit Futterspirale auf Karpfen". 
The method wurde in GB für Karpfen in Micky-Mouse-Gewässern entwickelt (etwa wie das Angeln mit Kopfrute auf Karpfen).Schleien müßten sich auch damit fangen lassen, nur würde ich hierzulande eher keine Bpoilies als Köder nehmen (hatten wir aber auch schon mal)Gruß


----------



## tdonat (7. April 2001)

@Thomas9904
Von dieser Methode habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber ehrlich gesagt haut die mich nicht vom Hocker! Ich hab zwar Geduld beim Anhieb, das aber auch nicht endlos!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## steffen (7. April 2001)

Hi Porten,Ich habe ein Beitrag in Stippfischen "Tips für Tinka" erstellt! Schau mal rein, habe ich auch den Salzteich beschrieben!
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!!!Gruß Steffen


----------



## Icke 1 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist die beste Montage für Schleien??????*

Ich Angle immer mit Futterspirale freilaufend dan 10 Blei,
Gummiperle dreierwirbel und 40 cm Vorfach mit 10er Haken.
MFG
Icke 1|wavey:


----------



## olaft64 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist die beste Montage für Schleien??????*

13 Jahre später hat der Themenstarter es wahrscheinlich zur Meisterschaft gebracht...

Gucke mal aufs Datum links :-D


----------



## Rotes Auge (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist die beste Montage für Schleien??????*

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist die beste Montage für Schleien??????*

Futterspirale, Karpfenvorfach und am Haar 2-3 Maiskörner ran.
In die Futterspirale lecker Grundfutter und den Haken dann leicht an der Seite mit reindrücken. Liegt dann im Wasser praktisch direkt neben dem Grundfutter.
So habe ich bis jetzt nur meine Schleien gefangen...
LG und Petri Heil!


----------



## Rotes Auge (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist die beste Montage für Schleien??????*

Dann eher method feeder... Bei Futterapiralen kann man sich nie sicher sein ob der Hakenköder unter der Spirale liegt

Mfg


----------

